# USAC action against HB68/HB141



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd like to urge everyone to email the "House Rules" and "Natural Resources" committees and to contact your representatives to take a stand for preserving our stream access here in Utah.

You can find your representatives here: http://le.utah.gov/GIS/findDistrict.jsp

and grab the emails for the committee members here: http://goo.gl/Q8qht.

Please ask them to oppose HB68 (which aims to block the USAC's lawsuits) and urge them to support the compromise offered by USAC. A copy of the compromise language can be found here: http://goo.gl/uQcTr.

Here are a few thoughts put out by USAC that may help you in forming a cogent email:

?1.	The Public's Right to recreate on/in our public waters is protected in the Constitution, and those rights have been reaffirmed by several court decisions over the past century
2. HB 141 overstepped its bounds by effectively regulating those rights into oblivion and serving private interests, not the public, and thus has been challenged in court, twice.
3.	These cases will go to the Utah Supreme court. One of them is almost done at the district court level. To follow-up, and prevent this issue from reaching the USC, HB 68 was proposed.
4.	HB 68 limits the legislature's obligation to act for the benefit of the public. It places private property rights above all else. It upends 150 years of established water law. And it erodes the grounds on which USAC's lawsuits stand.
5.	Passage of this bill creates "buttoned up" statute to restrict public access that can be used as a model in other western states. It affects us all. Even if you don't live in Utah, it would only be a matter of time before private interests get this ball rolling in your state. If you live in Utah and don't fish, kayak, or recreate on the waters, sitting idly by will prevent your children from finding that passion in nature.

Thanks all

Meesh
<*)))>{


----------

